# Help! My filter sucks!



## SlimmPickenz (Apr 24, 2013)

Anybody know of any affordable QUIET filters? AFFORDABLE and QUIET are the key words. LoL


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

Affordable is relative. Lol. Canister filters will be the quietest. Check out craigs list for used ones to try to save a few bucks. 

What size tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

What are you using now that you don't like and what size tank?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what size tank is its going on?if under 55 gallon you can get the eheim 2213 is for a 55 gallon.look at amazon you can pick on up for $80 to $90 just google it and it should come with everything you need to get it going.thay are very quit cant here them running.i had mine I bought back in1997 and still running and not had to replace anything on it


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is affordable? As mentioned canisters will be the quietest.


----------



## SlimmPickenz (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry I'm running a 55 gal and should have stated that. Affordable is $30-$40. Only reason $30-$40 is because the wifey is such a tank blocker and I'm just getting started. Wow, Im such a newb. Anybody know of any tricks for someone who poured more sand in a cycling tank and has cloudiness problems all of a sudden.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check into aquaclear hob(in that price range and maybe plan a second one in the not so distant future),as far as sand crap in water,change water is my solution if filter doesn't pull it out(try cleaning filter pad daily for a few days as you are just starting to cycle this should cause no harm now).Just about every substrate needs to rinsed (regardless of directions IMO,some multiple times).


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

If you keep the water level up most hobs will be quiet. I use have used this one and it is fine.
Amazon.com: Marineland Penguin Power Filter, 50 to 70-Gallon, 350 GPH: Pet Supplies

What filter r you using now?


----------



## CanGal (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree with AquaClear HOB power filters. Very quiet, and do a great job, and lots of room to pack in preferred media....no sideways floss cartridges...I'd recommend staying away from any with those.


----------

